# R32 or 2011 gti



## armenier (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi i was considering buying a new gti until i noticed that there was a used R32 in the lot for about 24k or so. I looked up the R32 and it actually had a very amazing exhaust sound and good handling reviews, however it lacked in performance due to its increase in about 300 pounds . 

So my question is. im looking to get a gti or r32 to purchase and fix up ( chip, intake, and possibly add a turbo on it at a later date). What would be a better car to get. The 2dr hatchback that weighs about 300-400 pounds less or the r32 that has a badass sound and is a naturaly asperated 6cyl engine with a awd system to put all that power to the ground without burnin out.


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

Should I assume you are OK with the Automatic transmission in the R32? :screwy:
I'd go for the GTI myself. Lighter, Cheaper, better gas mileage, and with an ECU flash it will be quicker than the R32.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4675605

/ Thread

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

armenier said:


> .....lacked in performance due to its increase in about 300 pounds ....


Yeah, right.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4858497

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4969343

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4046469


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

The best looking .:R I've seen to date:










Another heavy hitter:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr_Peach (Sep 18, 2007)

Do some research ahead of time if you think you're going to "add a turbo" to an R32. That gets wicked expensive very fast.

If you're obsessed with bolt-on power, the R32 probably isn't for you. If you can deal with the mere 250 (maybe +15 with CAI, Exhaust, Chip) HP, then the R32 might be for you.

Test drives can be a little odd. If you're looking for wheelspin as a sign of drama, it's not there. The handling is unbelievable, even out of the box. Even that takes the usual "explore the limits" evolution to discover it (more than one R has been crashed on a test drive by dumb**ses who think it can defy the laws of physics).

The R isn't for everybody. If it's for you, it'll put a smile on your face every freakin' time you drive it. That's how you'll know. 65K miles and counting......


----------



## AWPower (Apr 27, 2005)

like said above Gti: more power with bolt-ons, better mpg, lighter. R32: AWD, V6, okay mpg, and expensive to mod. To me the AWD makes the decision easy for me. This is my second VW previously had a MKIV Gti loved it but it lacked in handling, understeering in turns. Now when I got the R32, I thought this was what a golf should feel like and I have loved the car ever since. It all depends what you want in the end. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

AWPower said:


> R32: AWD, V6, okay mpg, and expensive to mod. To me the AWD makes the decision easy for me.


Exactly.

The 4Motion and exhaust note alone are the selling points. To me, the VR6 sounds much, much more sophisticated than the IL4.

The R32 is more of a cult following type of thing. You're either in or you're not. 

I knew I wanted one ever since I drove a brand new one back in 2004.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

jwbekens said:


> Well done, Master Obi Wan. In the ways of the Force, that guy needs some teaching.
> Drive the .:R and paddle shift the DSG he should.
> Listen to the VR6 growwwlllll and enjoy the climatronic and curve hugging 4-Motion he must.
> Mod the intake, exhaust, side markers, mirrors and wheels he can.
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Roberts_J (Feb 23, 2010)

Dont forget our brother in the land of the rising sun



















You wont be disappointed :thumbup:


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

What I have owned:
MkII Golf
MkIV Jetta vr6
MkIV GTI vr6
MkV R32

I traded in my GTI of 8 years for a more family oriented car. I loved that GTI and enjoyed every minute of owning it. However, it did not bring the smile to my face that my R32 does. I have wanted an R32 since 2003 and I finally purchased one last week. It was worth the wait. Driving other VWs for years gives me a great appreciation of how awesome this car is. There is a lot of features crammed into this small package.

1. Don't let numbers fool you. 4motion isn't installed to add ballast. It is there for performance.

2. Deciding on a GTI instead of an R32 is not wrong. God and VW only made so many R32s. They should go to those who truly love them.


----------



## l1DEMON1l (Apr 1, 2008)

Like said previously, if you enjoy DSG or can cope with it and learn to love it, the MKV R32 really is a fun car. 

I wouldn't go into the MKV R32 if you're just looking for quick cheap power. The car is expensive to mod and the power to money ratio is balls. What I would honestly do is test drive each one. Figure out if you just want quick cheap power or if you want to monster the twisties. If you're hesitant about DSG I'd just walk away. Too many threads are made about how they regret buying because DSG didn't offer them what they wanted blah blah blah (aka: I didn't think about my really expensive purchase).


----------



## Slave IV (Nov 16, 2010)

It really depends on what you are after but I can say that my family has been on the market for about a year or longer for a small, fun car. The mkvi gti was on the top of the list for a long time but we were never that motivated to go and get it. A few weeks ago we talked about the other options and I just checked for some r32's for the heck of it. When we saw that they were about the same price as the new gti, we went out and bought one the next day.

The gti is a great car that will be cheaper/easier to mod for more power but you will very quickly run into the limit of usable power for a fwd car. I've owned a mki and mkii golf/gti and I always wished I had awd on them...now you can get one from the factory so it's become a no brainer, imo. If the golf r comes and is available with manual, you just might get the best of both worlds.


----------



## armenier (Oct 26, 2010)

well i understand the r32 is alot expensive to fix up and such but i see it as a really badass car cuz of its exhaust sound, awd and performance. I wouldnt mind personally giving up a manual gti for it but what i wanted to do was initially either purchase a r32 or gti and fix it up. the only problem was that i hear alot of people complaining about how they cant put all the power to the ground on the gti's without buring tires, which is why i was considering the r32. i was hoping of getting the car up to like higher 200s or lower to mid 300s in power, would it be more worth getting a r32 or a gti for that?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

armenier said:


> well i understand the r32 is alot expensive to fix up and such but i see it as a really badass car cuz of its exhaust sound, awd and performance. I wouldnt mind personally giving up a manual gti for it but what i wanted to do was initially either purchase a r32 or gti and fix it up. the only problem was that i hear alot of people complaining about how they cant put all the power to the ground on the gti's without buring tires, which is why i was considering the r32. i was hoping of getting the car up to like higher 200s or lower to mid 300s in power, would it be more worth getting a r32 or a gti for that?


I've owned and own both. Buy a GTI (lolz sorry wookie brothers ). If all you care about is 'fixing up' and paper numbers, please, buy the GTI and chip it. With new tires you won't have issues putting power to the ground. With any sense of how to drive (progressive throttle) you won't have issues putting power to the ground.

Now if. instead, you'd like the best complete car vw's built to date, grab the R32. The exhaust note is intoxicating, the handling is wonderful on the track or just cruising up the freeway, the awd system is as prolific in the snow as it is on the track, the fit in finish is fantastic and the engine, my god the engine is without a doubt my favorite NA I've owned to date, it get better with age and it's so friggen organic and always wants to go. The DSG debate is overrated, it's not like you get a choice on the GT-R or Ferrari F458 or new Mclaren or bugatti and there's a reason for that, it's fantastic.

So yeah, paper numbers? grab the GTI.

Substance? Grab the R32. Many, if not most, of us with R32s have owned GTIs. Many, if not most, who hate on the R32 and own a GTI have not the means to purchase an R32 (else, why hate, especially after tracking either, especially stock). Anyone who babbles about the stock R32 not being quick enough in the real world needs to buy an STI or kindly join the rest of us on planet reality.


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

VWNDAHS said:


> Substance? Grab the R32. Many, if not most, of us with R32s have owned GTIs. Many, if not most, who hate on the R32 and own a GTI have not the means to purchase an R32 (else, why hate, especially after tracking either, especially stock). Anyone who babbles about the stock R32 not being quick enough in the real world needs to buy an STI or kindly join the rest of us on planet reality.


Amen, brother!


----------



## xalfa (Nov 10, 2010)

armenier said:


> I looked up the R32 and it actually had a very amazing exhaust sound and good handling reviews, however *it lacked in performance due to its increase in about 300 pounds*.


One might assume this would be the case, but one would be quite mistaken...


AUTOMOBILE: Pimped MkV GTI vs. R32

_"The R32's all-wheel drive and better weight distribution helped lateral grip, beating the lowered GTI's* 0.89g by pulling 0.92g. Braking distances from 70 mph were comparable.

The biggest test came when we took both cars to Chrysler Proving Ground's tight road course. After driving the cars back to back (again with the same wheels and tires) I wrote in my logbook, "I bet my slowest lap in the R32 was still faster than my best lap in the GTI." And my seat-of-the-pants impression was correct.

Laps in the R32 were, on average, 1.3 seconds faster than the GTI, despite the GTI's significant acceleration advantage. While the R32's lateral grip was a contributor to the faster laptimes, its ability to put down power was no doubt the biggest help. The GTI scrambled out of turns, spinning its front tires - at times even in third gear. The R32 simply rocketed out of the corners with no drama.. . The rear half of the car played an active role in the corners, rotating willingly, especially under trail-braking. Under throttle, the Haldex all-wheel drive system transfers enough power forward to pull the R32 back in line. Compared with the razor-sharp R32, the GTI fumbled around the track - and its brakes faded horribly after a few laps. Neither the aroma of cooked brakes nor the long, squishy pedal travel was to be found on the R32.

So while the GTI is very quick in a straight line, and the Koni FSD / Eibach Pro suspension kit makes it look and ride great, the R32 is still the MkV to beat when the roads turn twisty. In terms of straight-line performance only, the R32 is probably not worth the price premium, but you can't put a price tag on its much more civilized demeanor. Unlike the GTI, the R32 doesn't accidentally light up its front tires pulling away from every stoplight, and its brake pedal doesn't feel like mushy oatmeal."_

_*Note they are talking about a "pimped" GTI here with 270hp and full suspension._


----------



## armenier (Oct 26, 2010)

i hear yah it. i was actually doing some more research and i sorta wanted to ask is it worth getting a used r32 for like 25k with 30k miles avg or better to get a medium loaded gti for 26k or so. It seems like the r32 does perform better in certain situations but it is worth paying for a used car , when u can get a new one for about the same price? 

Btw i hear a dsg stock gti with tc off can get 0-60 in 6.2 sec is that true?


----------



## xalfa (Nov 10, 2010)

armenier said:


> i sorta wanted to ask is it worth getting a used r32 for like 25k with 30k miles avg or better to get a medium loaded gti for 26k or so. It seems like the r32 does perform better in certain situations but it is worth paying for a used car , when u can get a new one for about the same price?


You should be able to find an R with 30k for much less than $25k. There are a LOT of them on the market right now. I just got one with 20k miles for $22k. 

That being said, the MkVI GTI is a fantastic car. You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Go with the R32 as the interior is of much better quality.


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

When I bought the GTI in 2008, what I really wanted was an R32, but I flat out refuse to give up a manual transmission. I'm still holding out hope for the Golf R, I'll trade in the GTI in a second if I can get it with a 6spd Manual.


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

I got mine last week... OMG


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

NoCYet said:


> When I bought the GTI in 2008, what I really wanted was an R32, but I flat out refuse to give up a manual transmission. I'm still holding out hope for the Golf R, I'll trade in the GTI in a second if I can get it with a 6spd Manual.


Golf R

gain = possible manual trans
loss = 3.2lt v6


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

EuroGruppe said:


> Golf R
> 
> gain = possible manual trans
> loss = 3.2lt v6


ahem VR6


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

Caza84GTI said:


> Go with the R32 as the interior is of much better quality.


maybe brand new, but after 2 years of smelly butts sitting on them.... doubt it. just wait for the R to be released stateside.... it'll happen.......... right?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Pri said:


> ahem VR6


:laugh:


----------



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

As stated many times already it's a matter of personal preference, this was an easy choice for me- if you want cheap power to use in a straight line or show off your dyno sheet go with the GTI, it's a great car.....if you want the best all around package with a hint of exclusivity the .:R's where it's at :thumbup:

I recently picked up an .:R after owning virtually every model of watercooled VW and I couldn't be happier with my purchase :laugh:


----------



## sareth (Nov 28, 2008)

Since you came here for someone to make up your mind, let me just put in in 1 letter and 2 numbers for you: R 3 2 :thumbup:


----------



## nek0 (Nov 25, 2009)

Im in the same situation my self but im leaning more towards the r32 let me break it down, if you will

-Deprecation, everyone and there mother has a gti. i think in the long run i wont eat too much **** with trying to sell a r32 (I mean the car is great but it for sure wont be my last car)for example look at the 2004 model r32 compared to the 2004 model gti prices are 8000+/- dollars difference... you never buy a car for a investment i understand that, either way your gonna get ****ed regardless but its about whos gonna lube it up and take it easy, instead of some ones whos gonna stick it in dry and make you bleed

-Reliably, the dsg as a pain in the ass to keep running right, but its a great transmission plus it has the 100k extended warranty ... the .:R's naturally aspirated engine is amazing its takes a beating, and the sound, you can guarantee that women will cream there pants when you pass by


theres more i gotta say but im too lazy to write more


----------



## Mxkmster (Dec 8, 2010)

*To think about*

R32 is going to have a few things that make it better and a few that make it less. Transmission is a big thing. DSG service cost a lot and has to be done every 40k. That isnt cheap at the dealer to have it done you are going to go broke. 4motion. If you plan to drive crazy this is amazing it keeps you going around the corners faster, but when its time for fixy that too is another money pit. With those two big money grabbers in mind weight is the only thing else that is going to be different. The feel of a R32 is amazing. Heavier weight in the front is going to give a better feeling while driving.

GTi is great way to go. Downside its not a R32 and the new ones are not as nice as the 2010. I just did a few PDI of the new GTi and have to say not really impressed a few things got cheaper, in feeling and looks. If you want the fun without having to spend the cash GTi is going to be a hands down winner every time. Money talks. The sound of both is nice but nothing beats the raw deep sound of a 3.2 VR6. The sound alone is much better than the woop sound of the GTi during shifts. There is no amplified sound on a R32 it is just pure displacement. Another great down fall to a GTi is the turbo. Stock replacement if you blow it out before warrenty over your safe but if that greddy part ends up on there or that recirculator valve has been messed with can you say 3000 that fix. Just a few weeks ago I did a turbo on a 07 GTi and thankfully for that person the factory ate the cost.


----------



## Air23h20 (Nov 18, 2004)

If it is an 04 R32 buy it quick!


----------



## mister gti (Jan 17, 2007)

Just posted a similar question in a different section! I should have looked at the VW lounge first doh!


----------



## mister gti (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe some one can answer this for me. I haven't been in an R32 but I get the impression that it is a bit more "relaxed" than a GTI, albeit with great power and handling. That it is more GT car than sports car. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------

